# OMG HOW TINY



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

hehe She is a little peanut! This is Liberty. Can you say OMG TINY!! I think she is the smallest Chihuahua I have ever bred or had :shock: 










Liberty Asleep in a Coffee cup :shock:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! she's so gorgeous and tiny! what a little darling baby :binky: I'm surprised she didn't get stuck in that mug, What a place to sleep!!!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, those pups are really tiny....are you planning on keeping them both?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Its the same pup and shes keeping her :wave: 

Lori she is adorable - I want too see more of her - how much does she weigh now :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Shes really cute , i love the second pic x


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Gosh I am in love with her!
Shes soooo tiny..lovely.
I´d take her right away :lol: 
She´d even get a nicer bet than a mug lol

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes so tiny


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

So precious and fragile looking...just lovely !


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is such a precious wee angel. :angel1:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it! 
The coat colour looks so different in both pictures, must be the flash!

She's so cute, but soooo tiny and fragile looking.
She has lovely eyes.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I finally get it... there are no tea cup chi's but there obviously are coffee cup chi's. :lol: 

How big do you expect her to get? Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd stop my quest for a boy for her lol 


and i'd even come stay a week hehehe


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg so tiny!!! :shock: :shock: she's going to be such a pretty little girl !!! 

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG what a beautiful tiny little girl!!!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't believe how small she is! What a cutie. Keep us updated.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I finally get it... there are no tea cup chi's but there obviously are coffee cup chi's. :lol:
> 
> How big do you expect her to get? Can't wait to watch her grow up.



I expect she will be around 1 1/2 to 2lbs. She is 4 weeks old and weighs 3 1/2 oz. :shock: She is starting to play with her bother and sister,its so cute to watch cause her head is WAY bigger than her wee little body, so she tips over and falls over alot :lol:


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, shes georgeous. She was a great little apple dome. Are you going to show her? Are you interested in selling her, Ive always wanted a little girl.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> Wow, shes georgeous. She was a great little apple dome. Are you going to show her? Are you interested in selling her, Ive always wanted a little girl.


I am going to show her is she poses no health conerns because she is so little. And no I am not selling her sowwy :wink:


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

That is so amazing,i have never seen one that small.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I finally get it... there are no tea cup chi's but there obviously are coffee cup chi's. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

She is really small! Too bad you aren't parting with her, she'd make a great friend for Chiwi!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kari said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > I finally get it... there are no tea cup chi's but there obviously are coffee cup chi's. :lol:
> ...



yep she would be a perfect lil sis to chiwi  hehehe


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a tiny little angel she is I wouldn't part with her either.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is flippin' adorable!! I wanna kiss on her! lol


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

she is soo cute


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG there sooooooo tiny and cute!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> OMG! she's so gorgeous and tiny! what a little darling baby :binky: I'm surprised she didn't get stuck in that mug, What a place to sleep!!!


 Well when I was trying to get her to pose She just curled right up into a little ball, as if to say "I am hiding now, please no more posing" :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. Liberty is so tiny and cute. It is no wonder your keeping her..who could let go of her?

Leslie


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Having one that small would scare me.. she is darling


----------

